# Fumytech Navigator...



## Nailedit77 (4/10/16)

The Fumytech Navigator RTA is a rebuildable tank atomizer, which designed like a golden compass just like its name. The Navigator RTA will be a great choice for cloud chasing vapers! 

No more info on this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

Looks awesome!!!! Pity about the cruddy drip tip though, looks like there is a golden ship steering wheel thingy inside! You know... For extra vaparrrrrhg.

EDIT - Apparantly limited to 150 pieces @ http://www.fumy-tech.com/gb/atomizers/137-navigator-rta and about $40 @ https://vapesourcing.com/fumytech-navigator-rta.html

If ANYONE can get hold of one of these please let me know! Thanks for the find J!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## E.T. (4/10/16)

Looks cool, just wondering what the function of the gold thingy in the chimney is


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

How many jigawats does the gold flux capacitor generate?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How many jigawats does the gold flux capacitor generate?


1.21 gigawatts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Warlock (4/10/16)

Maybe that should read 1.21 gigglewatts @shaunnadan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsiSan (4/10/16)

Wow! Stunning

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

